# Come on, we're going for a walk!



## timoc (Mar 12, 2021)

The 'Secret' Valley.​Don't forget to tie your bootlaces properly.

If you are a lady, I'll hold your hand, if you are a fella, you can carry the beer. 

Post your own walks if you like.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

timoc said:


> The 'Secret' Valley.​Don't forget to tie your bootlaces properly.
> 
> If you are a lady, I'll hold your hand, if you are a fella, you can carry the beer.
> 
> Post your own walks if you like.


ahhhhh... be still my beating heart..I love the lake district, sadly my dodgy knee won't let me walk up steep hills any more...


----------



## timoc (Mar 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ahhhhh... be still my beating heart..I love the lake district, sadly my dodgy knee won't let me walk up steep hills any more...


Never mind Hollydolly, you can enjoy the video and I'll still hold your hand.


----------



## Chet (Mar 12, 2021)

Very nicely done. Seems like the secret valley is not a secret anymore. I only saw the first few minutes but I'll be back. Now going on my own walk.


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2021)

I went for a walk yesterday at Lake Jessup Park. Lake Jessup is famous for its huge alligator population and I saw three of them, sunning themselves.  It was sunny and breezy and I walked a trail among the trees.  There are peacocks there, but I only saw one peahen.  

Tomorrow, I may go walking at Green Springs Park,  which has a beautiful Sulphur spring overhung with trees.  The water in the spring is a milky jade color that almost looks like it's glowing.  There are a couple of small alligators who swim in the spring.  I enjoy watching them gliding around the pool.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 12, 2021)

My favorite walk is the one back into the house.


----------



## timoc (Mar 13, 2021)

Another fabulous place to 
exercise your trotters.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

My favourite "walk" is out onto the patio for some "fresh air"


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

There's lots of enjoyable walks in The New Forest. The trackbed of a disused railway makes for a leisurely walk. The railway line was double track so the trackbed is wide enough for walkers, cyclists and horses to share. There's a splendid watering hole that was once Holmsley station, now called Holmsley tea rooms. Despite the name they serve hot meals and alcohol. 

After my hip replacement, my surgeon recommended cycling as a good exercise for the new hip joint. The tea rooms were a perfect place to cycle to, far enough to give the hip a work out but not so far for the limited distance on the bladder.


----------



## Chet (Mar 13, 2021)

I came back and watched the whole thing. It highlighted for me how little I know of the geography of the UK.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 13, 2021)

Another walk/stroll to enjoy... Chilworth Manor


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Mar 13, 2021)

_One of my favourite walks in the UK...




_


----------



## Keesha (Mar 13, 2021)




----------

